# [PCGEN] Adding a new class



## Blue Sky (Sep 7, 2005)

I've tried searching around, but I can't find a webpage that'll tell me how to add a new prestige class into pcgen.  Anyone have a link to a tutorial or somesuch that'll tell me how to add in a new class? (Chameleon, if anyone's interested)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## D'karr (Sep 7, 2005)

Blue Sky said:
			
		

> I've tried searching around, but I can't find a webpage that'll tell me how to add a new prestige class into pcgen.  Anyone have a link to a tutorial or somesuch that'll tell me how to add in a new class? (Chameleon, if anyone's interested)
> 
> Thanks a bunch.




I learned to do this mostly by trial and error.  Copying an existing class and modifying it.

However, I believe that the new documentation has good instructions on this.  Look in the documentation folder.


----------



## kingpaul (Sep 7, 2005)

As D'karr said, there's quite a bit of information in the documentation folder. Also, a good way to learn how lst coding works is to look at the various files. Finally, if you have questions, you go over to List File Help and ask (please keep questions generic if referring to closed content sources).


----------



## MaxKaladin (Sep 7, 2005)

I think you might need to do it by manually editing the files too.  The last time I tried something like this with PCGen (admittedly several months ago), I couldn't get the edit screens to do what I wanted and the advice I got was essentially that.


----------



## Mercule (Sep 7, 2005)

As others have said, look at the documentation in the docs folder.  There are some tutorials in there.  They are also found on the LSTfileclass group].  Another good resource is the PCGenListFileHelp group, or the pcgen group.

I much prefer to manually edit the text files, myself, rather than using the built-in tools.  It comes off cleaner.  Make sure you back up the 3.5 folder, then go wild editing stuff.  When you're starting out, it's definitely better to copy something existing and tweak it.


----------

